

Hack your Pillow (5 Tech Solutions for a Cold Pillow) - tix4luck
http://www.thisistech.com/2008/04/17/who-doesnt-love-a-cold-pillow/

======
graywh
I'm not sure why, but we (people) generally sleep better in cool air and warm
blankets. Having a cold pillow facilitates this.

Another good reason to turn down the thermostat and/or use a fan at night!

------
technoguyrob
Good problem, terrible solutions.

